# Modulador FM con varactor



## mr_lulo (Abr 20, 2007)

que tal, ando trabajando en un transmisor FM  estereopero me confunde un poco la parte de modulacion FM, tengo el siguiente diagrama, pero no se realmente como realizar los calculos, como debe ir polarizado el transistor, etc... lo q tengo claro es la parte del circuito tanque y el calculo de la frecuencia de FM.... como debe ir polarizado el transistor? que debo considerar para el varactor y el capacitor C8?

la imagen esta adjunta bajo el nombre MODULADOR FM.jpg


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 7, 2007)

Eso no te funcionara
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm18/index.htm

como puedes ver el varicap debe estar en paralelo con la bobina, ojo no te lies, hay varios modelos de osciladores y formas de conectar el varicap, el truco es que en DC siempre debe estar en inversa y la tension de control debe tener alta impedancia, normalmente colocamos una resistencia de 100k o un choque o en este ejemplo han metido los dos.


----------



## sin7 (Dic 4, 2009)

Ese montaje de Pablin no me funciono... es muy engorroso de montar.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

...yo hice los dos que estan como ejemplo en electronics-diy y funcionan uno mejor que el otro...

http://electronics-diy.com/varicaps.php


----------

